# "Davy Crockett" Actor Fess Parker Dies at 85



## ToughOmbre (Mar 18, 2010)

Actor Fess Parker, who became every baby boomer's idol in the 1950s and launched a craze for coonskin caps as television's Davy Crockett, died Thursday of natural causes. He was 85.

Sad day for me, Davy was one of my 1950s heroes (and still is).  

TO


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 18, 2010)

I remember watching the reruns in the early 70s.


----------



## proton45 (Mar 18, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I remember watching the reruns in the early 70s.



+1
Me too...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 18, 2010)

Don't forget his bit in "The Dirty Dozen".

RIP


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2010)

Forgive me...I thought he had already left us....

Have to say I did enjoy Daniel Boone.....RIP


----------



## evangilder (Mar 19, 2010)

Not only an actor, but a WWII vet too. He was in the US Navy in WWII.


----------



## Torch (Mar 19, 2010)

I watched him while growing up, enjoyed the show.........RIP


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 19, 2010)

Never watched the tv show, but for his service.....


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Mar 19, 2010)

I really enjoyed watching him in his tv spot as Daniel Boone and in the Disney movies as Davy Crockett. Use to have a toy flint lock musket and moccasin boots now that I think of it. Its sad when your childhood heros pass and we are left with what we have today. His generation really was the greatest generation and they will be sorely missed.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 19, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Don't forget his bit in "The Dirty Dozen".
> 
> RIP



Chris, I think you mean "Hell Is for Heroes (1962) as Sgt. Pike.

Don't think he was in "The Dirty Dozen".

TO


----------



## Njaco (Mar 19, 2010)

ToughOmbre said:


> Chris, I think you mean "Hell Is for Heroes (1962) as Sgt. Pike.
> 
> Don't think he was in "The Dirty Dozen".
> 
> TO



You're right! Duh!!! I was thinking Clint Walker. But kinda the same - tall dude, squinty eyes, 'Parker'/ 'Walker'

I'll go back to adjusting the TV antenna now...........


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 19, 2010)

I loved his stuff when i was a kid.. sorry he's gone

but why did he have to play both Davy Crockett and Daniel Boone?! That confused the hell outta me for years!

,


----------



## davparlr (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep, had the fake leather jacket with tassles. I always wanted a BB gun built like a flintlock. I don't think they ever made one.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 19, 2010)

Njaco said:


> You're right! Duh!!! I was thinking Clint Walker. But kinda the same - tall dude, squinty eyes, 'Parker'/ 'Walker'
> 
> I'll go back to adjusting the TV antenna now...........



Anything other than the TV antenna need adjusting Chris? 

TO


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 19, 2010)

How many of you guys collected the Davy Crockett series of trading cards? I had 100s of them back in the day. They are worth a lot of money (depending on condition).

I was buying and selling them on ebay until a few years ago. Sold the No.1 "orange back" for $100; original cost was one cent. And the green backs are going for more!

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 19, 2010)

I remember watching these on TV (most likely re-runs).


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, had not idea he was a WWII veteren as well.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 20, 2010)

I didn't see him in Davy Crockett but I do remember him being in "Old Yeller."

Old Yeller (1957)







Wheels


----------

